# Professional Purse/Handbag Cleaner?



## Amal_44 (Nov 15, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good place I can take my bag to be cleaned? It is leather and fabric but the leather is ok. mostly the fabric (handle area) needs cleaned very much. If you happen to know any where and how long it takes? Thank you


----------



## Deets (Sep 19, 2011)

Amal_44 said:


> Does anyone know of a good place I can take my bag to be cleaned? It is leather and fabric but the leather is ok. mostly the fabric (handle area) needs cleaned very much. If you happen to know any where and how long it takes? Thank you


Try:
My Bag Spa
Jumeirah Centre on Jumeirah Beach Road
Tel: +9714-3440099
MyBagSpa - Handbag Cleaning, Handbag Color Restoration, Handbag Stain Removal, Handbag Repair - Singapore, Australia, Malaysia, Dubai, Thailand

Not sure how long it will take, but am sure they'll be able to tell you over the phone.


----------



## Amal_44 (Nov 15, 2011)

fabulous, thanks so much!!


----------

